# DropBox erfahrung..



## Lan_Party (25. April 2011)

Hey ich bin mit nicht sicher ob das hier hin gehört aber ich denke schon. 

Was für erfahrung habt ihr mit dem Programm/App DropBox gemacht? Ist es wirklich sicher? Zuverlässig? Schnelle synchronisierung?

Ich habe es gerade gefunden und dachte mir hmm hört sich gut an.  Ich kann immer und überall auf meine wichtigsten Daten zurück greifen aber ob das wirklich so sicher ist naja. Jetzt seit ihr dran berichtet von eurer erfahrung.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. April 2011)

Ich verwende es ständig, Projektverwaltung in der Schule (Shared Folder) , USB Stick Ersatz , Handy-USB-Kabel-suchen Ersatz, Klasseninterne E-Mail Ablöse usw. 
Kann Dropbox wirklich empfehlen


----------



## ghostadmin (25. April 2011)

Habe DropBox auch mal ne Zeit lang eingesetzt, mittlerweile nicht mehr da ich es nicht mehr brauche.
Aber ich hab durchweg gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Hochsensible Daten würde ich jetzt auch nicht grade drauf speichern, aber das würde ich auch sonst im Netz nicht tun.


----------



## Outlaw15 (25. April 2011)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur Gutes über DropBox gehört


----------



## Lan_Party (25. April 2011)

Bekommt man den immer 250mb Speicher dazu wenn ein Freund sich dort anmeldet?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Ja. Dropbox ist genial. Kann die gerne ein Link zum Anmelden schicken. Dann habe ich Maximum Speicher


----------



## guss (25. April 2011)

Ich nutze Dropbox auch und kann bisher nichts Negatives berichten. Das Programm ist super.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja. Dropbox ist genial. Kann die gerne ein Link zum Anmelden schicken. Dann habe ich Maximum Speicher


 
Danke aber ich habe mich schon angemeldet.


----------



## K3n$! (25. April 2011)

Ich bin bei Strato HiDrive.

Vor kurzem gab es dort ein Cebit Special, bei dem man 100GB Speicherplatz für ein Jahr bekommt.
Das alles inkl. Traffic. 
Kosten: 1€ Einrichtungsgebühr.

Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Wer sich bei Dropbox Anmelden möchte und gleich mit 2Gb starten möchte, kann sich hierrüber Anmelden: http://db.tt/T4RV8yQ
Anmerkung: Ihr helft mir damit, mehr Speicher zu bekommen ;D

Edit: 8GB ist übrigens der Maximale Kostenlos mögliche Speicher. Was ich ordentlich finde!


----------



## Verox (25. April 2011)

omg Leandros ... hast dus so nötig ? 

Ich nutze das sowohl auf dem Android Handy, vorher auf iPhone, Macbook und PC. Mit meinem Bruder schicke ich nichts mehr über ICQ etc. Wird alles hochgeladen. Und das Public Folder dient als Bilderupload und File"server". Einfacher als Dateien in den Ordner schieben und Rechtslick - copy Public Link geht wohl nicht.

Wenn man ne Uni-Mail Adresse hat bekommt man sogar von jedem neu geworbenen User mit Uni-Mail 500 MB  anstatt 250


----------



## Lan_Party (25. April 2011)

Wie es aussieht gibt es nur positive Bewertungen.  Gibt es eine Einschränkungen wie z.B. nur 5 Pc's o.ä. an einen account verbinden darf?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht gibt es nur positive Bewertungen.  Gibt es eine Einschränkungen wie z.B. nur 5 Pc's o.ä. an einen account verbinden darf?


 
Ich meine da gibts keine Einschränkung. Habe nachgeschaut und nichts gefunden.



> omg Leandros ... hast dus so nötig ?



Naja. Habe bisher nur 3GB von maximalen 8GB


----------

